# ID Release but Anonymous



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi

I dont know if anyone followed my request for legal information on using an open (id-release) donor in a clinic of a country which uses anonymous donors. It was just as I was having my tx...

The ESB has confirmed to me that the _clinic_ must report the birth to them (I wrote asking if I could report the birth). This has implications for anyone who has transported sperm to CZ Republic (or other countries - or is considering it) under the impression that their child will have access to information at age 18.

In effect - although there may be a photo and audio material and other information, I dont know how contact will be established if this is something a child reaching 18 will wish to do...

I suppose there may be the possibility of the clinic passing on a letter from a donor conceived child...

Any comments?

Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Maya,
Will Reprofit not write a letter of confirmation to say the donor has conceived a child??  
This does have some implications but I'm happy with my donor and Reprofit - I've downloaded all the info I've got on my donor - can only hope that Reprofit will inform Denmark on our behalves if we ask.

Worth a try.

Take care and thank you for finding the info out for us.
mini x x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Mini

Yes, I did ask at reprofit... They said that they do not confirm with any outside party about the pregnancy...

Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Bugger... Ah well - its done now... 
If we all ask - perhaps they might... LOL


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Interesting, I had not realised that - I had understood that the child could contact ESB in the future for access to information and that ESB would only need confirmation of the birth in some way, shape or form. 

Will have a chat with Stepan re this when I am over there. Surely they can have no objection to signing a pre-prepared letter confirming that you are pregnant as a result of tx at that clinic?

Having said that, I had already kind of accepted that the chances of the child actually finding/contacting the donor were pretty slim. Afterall in 20 years people are bound to move around, change addresses, go abroad, change their minds about being contacted, even die. For me the important thing was the child having more info about the donor....which ESB certainly provides. 

I would, however, still quite like the child to be able to try to make contact if they wanted to, so I will have a chat with Repro about this to see if it's just them saying they don't want to, or whether there are legal issues which really prevent them from doing it...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Suity

Maybe additional people asking will make a difference...

I suspect that there is more of a legal aspect to it than the clinic not wanting to get involved.  There is a form to be signed stating that anonymous donor will not be pursued (this is what first alerted me).  Technically, though the donor is not completely anonymous ... although for their purposes the donor was anonymous ... 

Its frustrating though  
Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Suity I was thinking the same... draft a letter for them to sign.  
Worth a try - will think more about it once I am pregnant.
mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

...yes, definitely worth pursuing as otherwise rathe defeats all the effort (and money) put into importing the sperm really....

Will have a chat with Stepan when I'm there, although I think he's already a bit fed up of me after I hassled them so much about the scanned prescriptions issue...

Oh well, maybe face to face easier than emails...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi

I did check with the clinic when i was there (verbally) and before any positive result - but am happy to write and test the water.  It may be easier if I run the risk of irritating them (again! - I had the whole medication drama with them as well) since I am not about to have tx...

Will let you know how i get on..

Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Cool - let us know Maya

Of course if there are legal reasons why they can't do it, then I wouldn't want to ask them to break the laws in their country. But if we are simply asking for a signed letter confirming that we are pregnant as a result of tx there, surely that wouldn't be breaking any laws?

Let's see what they say. 

Right now I'd settle for being/staying pregnant and am not too concerned about the ID of the donor side of things, but I daresay once I've overcome that particular hurdle then it might become more important to me to know that the child could def try to establish contact if they wanted to

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Maya,

Have been thinking about this a bit and just wanted to add that whilst right now ESB is saying that the clinic must be the one to report the birth to them, at the end of the day, it's going to be in 18+ yrs time that it matters....so if the child in 18 yrs time approaches ESB with proof that they were born from a certain donor, that's when you want ESB to agree to provide donor contact details to the child. They will never provide them to anyone other than the child anyway

So just thinking that it pays for you (and the rest of us who have taken this route) to keep meticulous records. Keep records of all communication between you and ESB, as well as you and Reprofit. In 18 yrs time that may be sufficient proof for ESB to hand over contact details to the child

Just a thought - I will certainly be keeping copies of everything just in case it makes a difference....
Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi 

Just wanted to add to this thread with an update...

I wrote to Reprofit and ESB confirming the birth of my son ... The birth is now recorded in the ESB system  

Its a long shot that the donor will be contactable in 18 years time, but I've done all I can do there... Best of luck to anyone going through tx with a donor.  


Maya & baby J


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

*Maya* Thank you so much for this update, this was one thing I was extremely worried about and although I had spoken to Jana at ESB who had told me that I would be able to register any future(fingers crossed!) birth myself I was still a little worried that might not be the case. Your story has confirmed that it is possible so that makes me very happy to know 

Sarah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Maya thank you for passing this information on.  
Big big hugs x x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Just to add that I've contacted ESB to register my pregnancy too.  They've confirmed they've registered me against the donor and I am to save all confirmation ready for 18 years + time.  They said that they do a DNA test prior to arranging contact between offspring and donor.  All very exciting!

Good luck to other ESB users.  They are great!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Brilliant news Felix - it makes it all so real!!!! I'm so excited for you x x x

Good old ESB!! x x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Mini.  Just got to keep the info safe for 18+ years now. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------

